# Error message when tryingn to open hp image zone



## spots (Aug 7, 2004)

I have done every thing I can find to fix this. I even set up a new user account for XP to no avail. When I try to open HP photo imaging to do picture stuff I get this message: 
hpgalry.exe common language runtime debugging services. Application has generated an exception that could not be handled.
Process id=ox32c (812) Thread id=ox1cc (460). This has happened since I added DSL and also I can send faxes but not receive them. I have on the filters and could receive using dial up. Could this all be related or do I have seperate problems? THANKS


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Not sure, but it does indeed sound like there is a conflict somewheres w/in your system... since you are getting such a error message. Seems that w/ the DSL, fax, and the HP program, there is a something not too friendly between them.

There is this too: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/casestudies/casestudy.asp?CaseStudyID=14965 Which is more of a sales BS, not much help... 

Not finding anything at all on the "hpgalry.exe"... is that spelled right?

Correct in saying that this program worked fine until you added DSL? Have you tried contacting your subscriber too to let them know of the issue? Good luck.


----------



## spots (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. Got in a hurry and left a letter out of hpqgalry.exe. I left out the q the first time. Actually, I think this all in one fax machine is not compat. with DSL. How dumb is that? I've been going back and forth with HP for about 2 weeks now. In fact one tech. had me uninstall/reinstall a bunch of stuff and then my Java was messed up which really caused me some work anxiety. But, my company helped me get that fixed. Next I will call the phone company and make sure the modem is correct. I've been putting that off because they put you one hold and it takes forever to get to talk to anyone. If you would, please check to see if you can find out anything about the top of the message which says:
hpqgalry.exe common language runtime debugging services. 
THANKS!


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

You might try posting on HP's site. Look under printing and see if the all in one boards will help you. I know any time I have a question about my HP computer or all in one machine I get excellent help from here. You can also search the forums using the model of your machine and you might find threads with your same problem.

Hp forums


----------



## spots (Aug 7, 2004)

THANKS, I will try that. I've gone through e-mail support and called them but they want me to reinstall XP and I don't want to do that if I don't have to.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I am no computer expert but reinstalling XP seems like a stupid answer to give someone. At the very least they could just tell you to do a repair install not a full install where you have to format the hard drive. Someone on those boards I am sure can help you better than that.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

acraftylady's advise is good to also try HP's forums - let us know what suggestions are found and what ends up working for you.

For what its worth, found the following at: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu...24643-6047215?_encoding=UTF8&me=ATVPDKIKX0DER

I just picked this up a couple of days ago and have been generally pleased, but I would like to agree with the other posters who describe the difficulty of the install and I would like to detail one specific error message fix so others can save some time if they have the same problem.

When I went through the initial install everything appeared fine, but HP has a huge suite of programs that installs with the printer including an image program to sort and modify images. All of the other programs worked witout a hitch, but when I loaded up the image program an error box showed up with the following message: strRootNodesFromLabelToRealPath: ilen<3. The printer was completely functional at this point so it wasn't a big deal, but I like things to work.

I could only get rid of this message and close the program by killing hpqgalry.exe in the process tab. I figured it might be an installation glitch so I googled for the error message amd process on the net and found exactly one English page with a gentleman asking for help with the message, but no replies.

I went ahead and did an uninstall and reinstall just for good measure and same issue came up.

Then I called HP support and spent the next few hours on the phone with a gentleman from India. One possible cause of the "extremely rare issue" was that I had a previously installed HP 7150 and the remnants of its software were interfering with the 5150. So he had me go through a complete uninstall of all HP products using a utility located on the cd, which took the bulk of the 2 hours.

Then I reinstalled everything and oops same problem. He then suggested that he would send a new driver cd with the software that comes with the printer because one of the possible causes of this issue was an incomplete installation caused by a bad cd.

I asked him what other issues could lead to this problem and he said it was an extremely rare issue and the only other known issue was a registry problem. I figured a new cd would't do any different, but it was late and at that point I was thinking I would just return the printer and get something else.

The next day I got up and poked around the HP site (I can't stand not being able to fix a computer problem) and found a download version of their installation software program (400+ megs) and thought what the heck I will try to install from this instead of the cd. So I deleted the previous install again, redid the special delete that the gentleman walked me through previously, and then for good measure I ran VCOM SystemSuite 5's utilities to analyze and clean up the system registry (I do this pretty frequently so I doubted it would do much, but better to try anyway.)

I then went through the install again (from the download) and remarkable, no issue. I don't know if it was the registry or the download version of the installation software, but it worked.

My other experiences with the printer have been great so far. I would give this printer a 5 star rating but it took me about 4 hours to fix this problem. I wouldn't expect a typical home user to deal with that, so if you have no glitches, great, but if you have one it might take a while.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I have an HP office jet G85 all in one that's about 4yrs. old I think, it's geared toward an office or home office enviroment so it has a lot of features. One thing I have learned is that when you uninstall some HP software you need to make sure to get every bit of it out before you reinstall. My office jet was orignally on 98 and when I got the new computer with XP I went to the HP site and downloaded the latest software for XP. I was only on dial up at the time so it took 2hrs. and the printer didn't work right after I installed this. I was out of warranty when this happened so I had to pay for support and someone helped me remove all traces and reinstall only to find out the file on the HP site was corrupt so they sent me a disk for free to install it. I tried to argue about paying for tech support since the file being bad was not my fault but they made me pay saying they will send me the install disk for free, not sure how much the disk was worth but that solved the whole problem. I think the support cost me $25 at the time and we paid $800 for this thing and hubby needs it to make a lot of copies at home so we can't be without it. I have not had one bit of mechanical trouble with it, the thing is a work horse and when it goes I don't know what we will do becaus they don't make one like this anymore. I am sorry when they got rid of them and marked them way down I did not buy another one and put it away. I do find the software at times too loaded so when I just want to scan quick I use the the XP scan wizzard.

I don't hink much of HP support. I have a cheap HP computer from Walmart and it runs great but the times I have had to call I get the same foreign guy that can't understand me and I usually teach him somehting so I end up coming to sites like this and getting my questions answered better here or the HP site.


----------



## Hairem (Sep 9, 2004)

I just bought the 5510, and had the error "strRootNodesFromLabelToRealPath:iLen<3" come up over and over and over again 

I used HP's software update routine a few times to no avail.

Through the support and drivers link I downloaded a fresh copy of the software (Took ages! Do I really need all this stuff?).

This time, before installing, I actually disabled Norton AntiVirus. They always tell you to do that, but I never do.

Anyway, between the new copy and the antivirus, something worked. I haven't seen the error yet!

Good luck to all!


----------



## regerard (Sep 9, 2004)

This, believe it or not, means that somewhere in the installation path, there is a directory name <3 characters in length...

Got that from the team that wrote the software for those printers.

So, don't change the default installation path, or if you do, make sure all the dir names are a min. of 3 chars or more.

Regards, 

Reg


----------



## Hairem (Sep 9, 2004)

Well, Reg, then somewhere in HP's installation routine is the mysterious directory name, because I didn't change a darn thing.  

Interestingly enough, my father just got an HP photo printer (not sure which model) and he is having a similar problem. Seems to be all of that companion software causes the error. Printer and drivers work just fine!


----------



## jwd_tech (Nov 22, 2004)

open the software CD and browse to the Setup folder, then to the photogallery folder. right click on the file: PhotoGallery.msi and selected repair. this should remove the error message.

let me know if this works.

Bye!!


----------



## hobiebrat1 (Feb 8, 2005)

Seems this error message has to do with the name of the location of the My Documents folder.

This is what HP says:

After completing software installation, 
a strRootNodesFromLabelToRealPath: iLen<3 
error occurs when opening the HP Gallery. 

The error message appears multiple times. The problem occurs because the target path of the My Documents folder has been modified to a name with less than three characters in it. Follow the steps below to correct the problem:

Click Start, right-click the My Documents shortcut in the right side column, and then click Properties to open the My Document Properties window. 

Click Restore Default, and then click Apply. 

A window will appear to ask if you wish to move the contents of the My Documents folder to the new location, click Yes. 

Restart the computer. 

Once the computer has restarted, open the HP Gallery to verify that the problem is fixed. 


If the target location of the My Documents folder must be changed, the target location must have a name that is three character or more in size. For instance, D:\ will not work correctly. However, a target location of D:\Documents will work correctly. 


hobiebrat1


----------

